# NEW RULEZ...



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

now that i got your attension...







from now on these pictures will be used/added when post /topics/pms are needed ..please uses them wisely..thanks.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

thats classic"""!!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

DO I HEAR HOF..


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

CAN I GET A HOF???!?!?

crowd : HOF! HOF HOF!!!


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

thePACK© said:


> now that i got your attension...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i know its in good fun but honestly this picture is sort of bad taste......... or at least the heading is


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> now that i got your attension...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i know its in good fun but honestly this picture is sort of bad taste......... or at least the heading is
[/quote]

dude its the rip forum... BAD TASTE FTW!!


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

def. hof material


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

PIRANHA DAN THIS IS FOR YOU..


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

keep em coming lol


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

rofl this is great so far. HOF brew for sure.


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

awesome


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

for newbies we what them to be welcomed to our community...so please...


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

seriously, why hasnt this been done before HAHAHAH!


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

That sh*t is funny as hell.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

we will also be handing this gem out...


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

i just spit on my computer screen









HOF
HOF
HOF
HOF


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

OMG































PACK is the man to call for this sort of job









...

I'm still f*cking laughing my arse off


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

HAHAHAHAHA thats hilarious


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

C0Rey said:


> thats classic"""!!


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

jeff can u send me a picture so i can make one of you too? LMAO


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)




----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Jimbob









GG-->














<--Ace

Jimbob-->









GG-->







"Hey Jimbob...you want to put down the truck for a second and play a game?"

Jimbob-->









GG-->







"Ok...but after the game Im going to go get Ice Cream"

Jimbob-->









*10 minutes later

GG-->







"read the rules Jim...Im telling you exactly what it says......3 times...not once.

Jimbob-->









"thank god that is over!" GG-->







<--Ace "you said it...I dont think I could take one more lame ass joke"


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

seriously hof


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Jimbob
> 
> 
> 
> ...












If this doesn't go in the HOF then the hall of fame is lame :nod:


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

GG. don't challenge me. first warning


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

GG, 
hands down is the funniest sh!t i have ever seen on p-fury ever!


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

at jimbob








at everything else


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

RockinTimbz said:


> at jimbob
> 
> 
> 
> ...


QFTMFT


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

takes everything back. EDIT


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)




----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)




----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Jimbob_SHORTBUS said:


> GG. don't challenge me. first warning


Jimbob-->









GG-->









Jimbob-->














<---GG

GG-->







"Yes!"


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2007)

Hahahahaha....that made my night old man, well done.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Jimbob
> 
> 
> 
> ...


\

ah sh*t...whew..i'm crying...this is literally one of the most funniest post in recent history ..cheers..


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

the PACK...your posts are just to awesome...I love it.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

early stocking stuffer for da kidz...


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)




----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

alright kiddies you seened the tropical fish monthly ads for other sites...they place aros, wolffish, dats and other exotic and rare fish..blah blah blah..BORINGGGGG...and so forth..well here at pfury were different..we don't follow the same drummer...so i bring forward the pfury ad for the month of march..


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

You guyths are thilly


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

LOL WOW


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

Geis said:


> GG,
> hands down is the funniest sh!t i have ever seen on p-fury ever!


dont worry you are still new, there will be more


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

Very funny pix


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

HAHAH! that add! OMFG!! this day will be great just because read that!!

and GG omf haha with the smiley story! jim playing with that car nearly killed me..









/thinks threads like this could save the world!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

it is no wonder that this forum is addicting









this subforum has cracked me up daily for some time. with PACK here and GG on a roll....









the 17 incher pic is priceless









/thinks the world may have indeed been saved :nod:


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Best post ever by anyone.....



Grosse Gurke said:


> Jimbob
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

possibly true :nod:


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

acestro said:


> /thinks the world may have indeed been saved :nod:


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

hahahahahaah jims under the table playin with his truck lol


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

jmax611 said:


> hahahahahaah jims under the table playin with his truck lol


I didnt even see that


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)




----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

kumquat for the win!









...and the pot









what's to the extreme left?


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

fixed.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Geis said:


> /thinks the world may have indeed been saved :nod:











[/quote]

thats so awesome! dint see jim at first either!!!


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

haha


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Holy sh*t I hadnt been reading this thread. See everyone, isnt it fun making fun of shortbus!









GG and Pack FTWFW!! And Geis with the RIP Last Supper.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2007)

Oh damn







Geis FTW.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

/thanks jimbob for contrast of not so funny against hilariousness


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

acestro said:


> /thanks jimbob for contrast of not so funny against hilariousness


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

this is some funny stuff guys


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

best thread eva!


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

To keep this gem of a thread going........


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Sweet...a collage of my last 6 Halloween costumes!! I was particularly proud of the bulge I achieved in the cowboy outfit


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

only gg would notice the buldge









only gg would notice the bulge


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

i think u did a good job in the indian outfit too


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)




----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

^


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

who's on the left there?









btw, brace yourself for another PACK attack...

dangit, missed PinK again.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

the one on the left is 2p2f....


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

well he doesn't look like a tranny at all.....


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

NJKILLSYOU said:


>


I would appreciate a little respect...this picture was taking after only days after hip and waste liposuction...and Im pretty damn proud of the results


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

hey now i was only posting it to show how good you looked after the surgery.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

2p2f looks funny in that pic


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

NJKILLSYOU said:


>


no wonder i go to the gym, my head is like 10 times the size of my body,
im just trying to even it out you know..


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

indeed.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

waist?


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

no i think he got a colonic.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

acestro said:


> btw, brace yourself for another PACK attack...


oh yeah..


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

:nod:

bout time









:rasp:


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)




----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)




----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> BAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I think I'm getting ill.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

acestro said:


> I think I'm getting ill.


You know you want me


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

reminds me of that "party boy" scene that they do in Jackass.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Thats funny... it reminds me of that Dateline special looking for sexual predators...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I think I'm getting ill.


You know you want me to stop dancing :nod: 
[/quote]

fixed.


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

annnnnd to add to this hof thread.....


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

its on wait till i get off work there buddy


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

i had to get ya back for the David Hasselhoff one


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Geis said:


> annnnnd to add to this hof thread.....


jeeeeez, mix in a salad!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

damn JEYmax u be one fat mofo!


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

u hush or you will be next


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

C0Rey said:


> damn JEYmax u be one fat mofo!


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

wow!









my belly button could house bats!


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

Geis said:


> wow!
> 
> 
> 
> ...









[


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

well i'll be damned


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)




----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

hAHAH GEIS!!

FATTY NATTY!!!


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

What are you laughing at dancing boy?


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

HAHAH! man my head seems like its about to come off.

/leaves for ze gym to work on neck,...


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

awww you dieded.


----------

